# CIRCUS MOUSE!



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow! So one of Sandy's babies is a performer.
When anyone puts their hand in the cage and Circus Mouse isn't sleepy, she chases the hand and jumps right on.
If we hold our hands up above her, she leaps to them 

Tight Ropes and Trapeze Swings are being prepared.

and she's so docile and tame when she's in your hand 

awww

(She doesn't have a neurological problem, right?)


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

that is lovely! nice to have a mouse so tame!


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

She's a mouse prodigy 

I'm going to get a video of her to show you guys


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

yes yes yes!!!

can't wait to see that!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hooray for mousie videos!

Has anybody seen the Mouse Agility Training video? I'll try to find the link, but it found it when idly Googling for new mousie sites, the same night I found this Forum.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

hopefully she's not an infamous "waltzing mouse" but it doesn't sound like it, I can wait to see the video of circus mouse


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

mouse agility - now there's a thought! would love to see the vid!

I don't think there would be anything wrong with your mouse, as she can stop the behaviour if she wants to, it's not like she physically can't help doing it, like the waltzing mice.


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

She just has the capacity to love


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I used to have a boy mousie who ended up living alone after being separated for treatment of an illness, and he was not the finest looking mousie, for sure. He looked just plain pissed off at the world, especially when I came over and looked at him in his tank. He'd hunker down and lay his ears back, narrow his eyes, and rattle his tail at me. Very impressive display. I called him Face. Then, when I put my hand down in the cage bottom, he'd rattle even harder, until I turned my hand and presented the back of the hand to him. Then he'd jump right on and be ready to play, running along my arm to my shoulder, and playing around with my scarf knotted at the back of my neck, and going into my pocket to find his treat. He probably hated the palm side of my hand from being restrained (wrapped like a little papoose), and having ointments and mixtures applied to his ears and mouth.

He lived to well over two years and I became very attached to him, as I often do to meeces that need weeks of nursing. He became a great source of amusement and consternation. RIP Facemouse!


----------

